# The alg learning area



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 9, 2022)

On this thread I WILL learn:
Full oll
Full pll
Full EOLE
Full DCAL
Full CDRLL
Full CMLL
Full ZBLL
Full TDR
Full L5EP
Full L6E

Any questions? If not, I'll begin!\
Ill post algs for you if you want to follow along!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 9, 2022)

i can share my oll pll algs if you want


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 9, 2022)

wait ok
nigelthecuber
begin!!


----------



## AJT17 (May 9, 2022)

HowDoIDoCFOP said:


> On this thread I WILL learn:
> Full oll
> Full pll
> Full EOLE
> ...


That is a crazy amount of algorithms that you will have to learn, that is over 600 algorithms, for the ones I could find the algorithms for.
INSANE, well good luck on your journey to insanity (or knowledge)


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 9, 2022)

HowDoIDoCFOP said:


> On this thread I WILL learn:
> Full oll
> Full pll
> Full EOLE
> ...


Why do you wany to learn all these


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2022)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Why do you wany to learn all these


y n


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 9, 2022)

57 + 21 + 56 + 80 + 42 + 42 + 493 + 350 + 16 + 93 i think = 1250 algs WOW!


----------



## cuberswoop (May 9, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> 57 + 21 + 56 + 80 + 42 + 42 + 493 + 350 + 16 + 93 i think = 1250 algs WOW!


ZBLL and TDR really sink the boat.


----------



## Timona (May 9, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> ZBLL and TDR really sink the boat.


For real. I actually plan on learning most of the Mehta algsets, maybe just Mehta-OS, definitely not TDR. I don't know if I'll even learn ZBLL


----------



## Timona (May 9, 2022)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Why do you wany to learn all these


Because he can?


----------



## Silky (May 9, 2022)

Clarity on L6E?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> Clarity on L6E?


maybe he is referring to EOLR?


----------



## Thom S. (May 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> Clarity on L6E?


L6E is from what I know the fancy, unknown way of saying LSE


----------



## Tecknet (May 10, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> 57 + 21 + 56 + 80 + 42 + 42 + 493 + 350 + 16 + 93 i think = 1250 algs WOW!


And I still have trouble with being bothered to switch to complete 2LLL


----------



## Timona (May 10, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> And I still have trouble with being bothered to switch to complete 2LLL





IsThatA4x4 said:


> 57 + 21


this is all you need then.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> Clarity on L6E?


It's probably L6EP, because full L6E would be
6! x 2^5 x 1/2 = 11250 (not counting for AUF or symmetry)
Edit: with AUFs being accounted for it's probably still closer to 2500


----------



## Tao Yu (May 10, 2022)

good luck ! personally I found full oll quite difficult to learn

btw pll is included in zbll, so it's really not as bad as people in this thread are making it out to be, you only need to learn around 1229 algs actually.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 10, 2022)

Tao Yu said:


> good luck ! personally I found full oll quite difficult to learn
> 
> btw pll is included in zbll, so it's really not as bad as people in this thread are making it out to be, you only need to learn around 1229 algs actually.


the legend.


----------



## tsmosher (May 10, 2022)

Tao Yu said:


> good luck ! personally I found full oll quite difficult to learn
> 
> btw pll is included in zbll, so it's really not as bad as people in this thread are making it out to be, you only need to learn around 1229 algs actually.


Don't forget EPLL is part of L5EP is part of L6EP.

Not to mention if he ends up using the same COLL for CMLL and CDRLL in some cases.


----------



## Silky (May 10, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Don't forget EPLL is part of L5EP is part of L6EP.
> 
> Not to mention if he ends up using the same COLL for CMLL and CDRLL in some cases.


Okay seems like we'll need to calculate this out now. I want to know exactly how many algs we're talking here. Also does an alg sheet exist for L6EP?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> Okay seems like we'll need to calculate this out now. I want to know exactly how many algs we're talking here. Also does an alg sheet exist for L6EP?


I think there's an L6EP sheet, look on the wiki (it's probably not the best). There should be around 6! / 2 = 360 cases, so 90 cases if AUFs are accounted for (i _think_) although I counted 93 so I don't know what's going on there.
Maybe I can't count 

PLL is part of ZBLL, so discount PLL, all OCLLs are ZBLLs, CMLLs, and CDRLLs, so I'm gonna discount them, so removing 7 from both CMLL and CDRLL. O adj and O diag are the same in CMLL and CDRLL, so that removes a further 2 from each. Lefty versions of the standard OCLLs U, L, as well as left and right niklas will be the same, removing a further 4 from each. F (sexy) F' will also be common, removing a further 1 from each.
Discount L5EP because it's part of L6EP.

Leaves us with 1175+ (I'm assuming 90 L6EPs) algs
Any other improvements are welcome.


----------



## Silky (May 10, 2022)

E2L when?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 10, 2022)

Just learn again to simplify maths


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 10, 2022)

OK I see you think it is too much try learning full metha (metha cdrll, 6cp, jtle, and apdr and tdr is that enough no 1242 algs


> AlphaCuber is awesome said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you wany to learn all these
> ...


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 10, 2022)

Oh and one last thing here are cdrll alg
and oll alg
some are related
so it will be easier
but full metha is nothing to be reated
so yeah
R U R' U2 R U R'
L' U' L U2 L' U' L'
I LIKE CHALLENGES


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 12, 2022)

ONE MOMENT
A(a) = Forward A-Perm

A(b) = Backward A-Perm

U(a) = Right turn U-Perm

U(b) = Left turn U-Perm

J(a) = Lefty J-Perm

J(b) = Righty J-Perm

R(a) = Lefty R-Perm

R(b) = Righty R-Perm

N(a) = Lefty N-Perm

N(b) = Righty N-Perm

G(a) = Lefty Pretty G-Perm

G(b) = Lefty Ugly G-Perm

G(c) = Righty Pretty G-Perm

G(d) = Righty Ugly G-Perm

*OLL Terms* OLL numbered by [[1]](badmephisto)


: Sexy T-case
: Double Sexy case
: Car case
: Sexy P-case
: Double Sexy Bar case
: Lefty Sexy P-case
: Lefty Double Sexy case
: Tetris S-case
: Lefty Tetris S-case
: Swirly Dot case
: Lefty Swirly Dot case
: Sexy Dot case
: Body case
: Knight move case
: Lefty Knight move case
: Lightning case
: H-case
: X dot-case
: Diffused bar case or UFO bar case
: Sledgehammer T-case
: Chameleon case
: Bowtie case
: Sledgehammer C-case
: Symmetrical dot case
: Awkward Kite case
: Mickey Mouse dot case
: Lefty 5 in a row L-case
: M-case
: Lefty M-case
: Awkward Bar case
: Arrow dot case
: Bearded Mouse case
: Lefty Fat Antisune or Satanic Antisune (Satanic=Backwards)
: Fat Sune
: Sune
: Antisune
: Lefty Awkward L-case
: Awkward L-case
: Wide sexy L-case
: Lefty Wide sexy L-case
: Fat Antisune
: Kite case
: Lefty fat sune or Satanic Fat Sune
: Angelfish case
: Awkward C-case
: Hammer case
: Lefty Hammer case
: Eyeball case
: Highway case
: Awkward P-case
: Lefty Awkward P-case
: Lefty Lightning case
: 5 in a row L-case
: Awkward Chameleon L-case
: Lefty Awkward Chameleon L-case
: Angelfish case
: Lefty Angelfish case


we will use this to use terms so yeah WHAT DOES ALL THIS MEAN
oh I learned the X dot case (4 edges flipped , corner oriented
M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r' oh too confusing '
reiiueygiukehirwofhieu


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 13, 2022)

1 corner oriented and 3 corner oriented and corners flipped the same way as f b and l edges


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 13, 2022)

these are easy


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 13, 2022)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Why do you wany to learn all these


cus i can?


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 13, 2022)

REMOVE TDR AND ZBLL ON VOTE


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 13, 2022)

say walrus if you do not want tdr zbll and say gg if you want them to stay


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 13, 2022)

if i have 30 votes for any of them.


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 13, 2022)

WALRUS


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 13, 2022)

ok


----------



## TGWCubing (May 13, 2022)

HowDoIDoCFOP said:


> On this thread I WILL learn:
> Full oll
> Full pll
> Full EOLE
> ...


That's real dedication there.


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (May 14, 2022)

and you cn post algs. Ive learned jb perm and doing oll pll but not the rest and so imma go disqualify tdr , zbll


----------

